# The Bessie getting scritches



## psycho_ash (Sep 27, 2009)

So I have two chinchillas, Tia and Bessie. Tia doesn't like to be touched, but Bessie will let me give her scritches fairly often... but only if no one else is in the room! So I filmed it.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asbM_ww62UA


----------

